

Ask HN: What are you thankful for? - rjsamson

This seems appropriate today - what are you most Thankful for?
======
jayd77
Before I go to sleep, I run through what I did the whole day and be thankful
for everything. That I'm alive, that I had a hot shower, that I have a heater,
I have to eat. This also help me remember what I did the whole day and
evaluate everything in a positive manner. The whole thing take me like 5min
and it changed my life since I started doing it. It doesn't matter whether you
believe in god or not, being thankful will make a difference in your life. Try
it :)

------
RexRollman
I am thankful to the people who make the free software that I enjoy using. Off
the top of my head: NetBSD, Firefox, Mame, Vim, FLAC, Lame, MPD, Scrot/FEH,
Ratpoison, and Scrypt.

------
rjsamson
For me it's my family, a good job, and to be alive in an exciting golden age
of technology.

------
danbolt
Nice friends from my hometown! I've been working abroad the past eight months,
and they've been loving enough to keep in touch with me every once in a while.

------
maruidea
Of course my family, my health, and I am still alive :)

------
arisarnado
Automated testing :)

------
_RPM
microprocessors, the C programming language, the government for giving me
money to go to college where I otherwise wouldn't have been able to go.

------
JoseVigil
For having the chance to keep on trying.

------
beeskneecaps
Unit tests so I can sleep at night.

~~~
_RPM
Do you think that programmers who don't do unit tests are crappy programmers?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Due to not being able to sleep?

